# Wow.....this is just.....man



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Words fail me on how cool this is. I am completely fanboy'd out right now lol.

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48962


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That's pretty awesome. 

I know little about led's - where do they get there power supply?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wowawesome.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It's always surprising just how simple these conversions are, with most of the difficulty being in getting the right materials and the crappy fiddly work of boring a hole for the wires through the legs. I was planning on doing something like this for some of my Necron army, but the smaller torso and spindlier limbs made it impossible without fibre optics, which are a whole different kettle of fish.

Regardless, it's always nice to see the results when somebody gets around to hours of mindless busy work for their hobby.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

*whistles* dayum thats just... dayum


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

That's what a Thousand Sons Astartes is supposed to look like!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> 
> I know little about led's - where do they get there power supply?


They get power from watch batteries, usually under the base. I would love to do something like this for parts of my army but the problem with all this work is the fact that the watch batteries drain VERY quickly and you have to manually connect wires to them for EVERY MODEL that has the lights. If there were a way to do a form of switch and use a longer lasting power source, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

A recent army I saw using fibre optiocs in Necron models had a simple switch arrangement in the base.


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

use tape to hold on lead to the battery, when not in use, slip the lead out of the tape to disconnect the circuit.

Batteries would get expensive quick though.

I would probably do the entire army, but would only light it up for display, not during game play.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, why didn't I think of that? My Thousand Sons were a modelling project, initially after all...


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

There was a whole White Dwarf article a couple years back about a guy who did that to the whole army. The rhino's were freakin' cool. They did a little tutorial about how he did it and all. If I come across it again, i can give you the WD number.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice Indeed! :shock: 


> A recent army I saw using fibre optiocs in Necron models had a simple switch arrangement in the base.


Yep I think someone posted them up on FLAME ON! I'll try and find the link to throw on here.....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

LongBeard said:


> Very nice Indeed! :shock:
> 
> 
> > A recent army I saw using fibre optiocs in Necron models had a simple switch arrangement in the base.
> ...


That would be sweet as hell. If either you or Uber has a link to that, I would be grateful.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

http://s11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/index.php?showtopic=2185
Enjoy!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I bow to your awesomeness


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats cool, but now every time i think of Necrons i willthink of Terminator. Great.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> Thats cool, but now every time i think of Necrons i willthink of Terminator. Great.


You mean you don't already?  I thought everyone did


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I knew someone would ask that.

No, in fact, i didn't. But it seems like i have jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I lighted a couple of dreadnoughts, but it was nothign as complex. Used spare Defiler faceplates and some WFB elf shields for the sarcofagus, then just glued an LED up inside the defiler faceplate and assembled the body without gluing on the top and back (glued the top and back together) so I could open it up


As far as off/on goes, I just bent the leads so that they'd hold the battery securely between them. Put it in, pull it out or (because I used bi-color LEDs) flip it over to change colors.

Can;t imagine working on such a small scale as wiring up marines or encrons though


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Pics of the dreadie!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Awesome !!!!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't have any pics of them open at the moment.

Brother Claymorus

























Brother Obliterus

























Nothing that spectacular though


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Still damn cool


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

man thats looks awsum, i should try something like that for assault marines and their jetpacks.

edit : also i should stick some lights in mi lascannons and mi land raider crusader.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Irnically, I like the one I made wihtout lights better, but Claymorus makes a dandy Moriar with just the flip of a bttery pack ;-)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the Battletech look that's going on with Obliterus.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

personal preference but i think the missile pod could be placed better. but i love the two lascannons mounted on the arms, look awsum.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The missile pod was placed where it was in order to emulate one of my favotiet oldschool anime mecha (which was also used in battletech)









The legs are the exact same sinc eI snagged them from an old toy ;-)

If I had the partsI would have used a typhoon launcher isntead, but I worked with what I had.

you can;t tell in that pic, but it;s been cut down considerably too, so it doesn;t look too bad


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Those are some amazing minis, old toys do make for excellent scavenge material for conversions and scenery.

That thousand son marine is also great, nice and spooky :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

What Tson marine? You mean in my sig?


----------



## tau air caste (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow they look nice and longbeards necrons look relly cool (well with terminator in mind) but they have nothing on my amazing paint job on my siren army :lol: lmao.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> What Tson marine? You mean in my sig?


That of course too!

I ment the lightup thousand sons marine from the first post, the one in the warseer link.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

tau air caste said:


> Wow they look nice and longbeards necrons look relly cool (well with terminator in mind) but they have nothing on my amazing paint job on my siren army :lol: lmao.


 :shock: 

Nice list though. 

It was pretty funny me and Jigplums ending up playing you and Edwin first game.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

hephesto said:


> The Wraithlord said:
> 
> 
> > What Tson marine? You mean in my sig?
> ...


Doh! Was thinking that this was a thread about a lit up Necron Monolith for a bit there


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> but they have nothing on my amazing paint job on my siren army lmao.


 :lol:
Fruity fury for the win! :wink:


----------



## Dala'Karn (Mar 29, 2007)

did you guys scroll down to the necron link? all i can say about that one is 'looks like someone has watched terminator 3' 
still very cool.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats insane lot of effort though


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

makes me wanna finish doing my baneblade now! but i dont have the lights for it yet


----------



## xerhos (Apr 23, 2008)

:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

that. is. bad. ass.
do it Wraitlord... you know you want to...
...
...
...
...
lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

YOu can build switches in the base, and I have to agree, daaaaamn, that is sweet.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow that truely is awesome man !!!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Wires*

I think its a brilliant idea, but can suggest only one thing to those who are going to attempt this:

1) EITHER take the wires sdown the back of the legs, OR (harder one) drill the enitre of the legs and thread the wire down it, through the foot and into the base, harder, but that way the wires would be either side of the battery anyway :so_happy:

good find though!

M


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yeah! i remember these back in a white dwarf 3 or 4 years ago! those were soooo cool!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow, thats liquid awesome


----------

